# [Applescript] Replace caractères spéciaux



## Renaud.san (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à remplacer dans un document Word certains caractères spéciaux par d'autres (... >  | mot? > mot ? avec espace insécable, _etc._).
Je ne connais rien en Applescript, et malgré trois heures passées à faire des recherches, je ne suis pas vraiment avancé. Voici ce sur quoi je compte me baser :


```
tell application "Microsoft Word"
    set findRange to find object of selection
    tell findRange
        execute find find text "^p^p" replace with "¶" replace replace all
        execute find find text "^p" replace with " " replace replace all
        execute find find text "¶" replace with "^p" replace replace all
        execute find find text "^w" replace with " " replace replace all
        execute find find text "^p^w" replace with "^p" replace replace all
    end tell
end tell
```

Le problème est que je ne comprends absolument pas ces ^p, ^w et autres ¶. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il s'agissait de _regexp_, mais les recherches que je fais sur ces expressions régulières me perdent complètement.

Je me doute que mon problème est simple, mais auriez-vous l'amabilité de m'aiguiller s'il vous plaît ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## JacqR (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voici la signification de quelques caractères spéciaux:
espace insécable = ^s
espace = ^w
marque de paragraphe = ^p
tabulation = ^t

Pour obtenir tous les signes des  caractères spéciaux a utiliser:
Sélectionnez le menu "*Recherche avancée et remplacement...*" dans le sous-menu "*Rechercher*" du menu "*Édition*".
Cliquez sur le bouton dont l'icône est un triangle.
Il suffit de choisir un caractères spécial dans le menu du popup bouton "Spécial" pour qu'il s'affiche dans le champ "Rechercher"​
Important : on ne peut pas utiliser tous les caractères spéciaux du champ "*Rechercher*" pour le champ "*Remplacer par*" car il y a moins de choix pour le remplacement.
Pour connaitre les choix des caractères spéciaux pour le remplacement, il suffit de mettre le focus sur le champ de remplacement et de vérifier dans le menu du popup bouton "Spécial"


----------



## Renaud.san (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup, ça m'a l'air assez simple en effet 
Je reviendrai vers vous si je rencontre des difficultés néanmoins.


----------

